# Going through divorce with twins!



## maritza (Sep 20, 2010)

My husband of seven years told me that he did not love me anymore and was not happy over the phone. My world collapsed that day. We have one year old twins at home and at the time were leaving with my mom. He says, and I admit, I am controlling and we had intimate issues. I asked him or begged to give this a chance and he at first said he needed time and left the house. I travel for work and I am home alot, so I am constantly thinking about this. He left me with a huge responsibility and I really thought he was a good husband. He sees the boys often and is now keeping them when I travel. Two months ago he told me that he wanted a divorce. It all made sense when I found out he was seeing/talking to someone in another state where he is from (that she is also going through a divorce). He has told me that this is not serious and it is not the reason why he left, but I know it helps. When I dropped off the boys yesterday and to see his new place with everything for the boys and seeing how ok and happy he looks is killing me. Oh! and to his luck his mom came to live with him to help him with the boys. When I am away he will send me pics of the boys or tell me what they have been soing, its been four months now and I want to feel better. I have not lost hope (which I feel really stupid about). I do not need this, financially I make alot more money and I am trying to show off , but people always complement me on how pretty I am. Should I just let go (I really want my family back and how can your husband become a stranger?


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

You should start letting go for your own sanity. It is a win-win situation, if you let go and he comes back, well at least you didn't spend months, days, hours, minutes worrying about it. If you let go and he doesn't you started the process long before. 

Live your present, the present means that he is not in your live for the moment, and possible won't be in the future. I know it is hard at the beginning, the grieving process is painful, I have been in your shoes I know. As time goes by, you will start living day by day, then week by week, then month by month until one day you realize that all the grieve is gone. 

There is no timeline for all of this, each person heals at a different pace but I can assure you, nothing lasts forever, the sun will shine in your life again with or w/o your husband. This too shall pass. 

I wish the best for you, your husband and your twins.


----------

